

Indian media giant tries to sue a blogger receives this reply - tn13
http://spicyip.com/docs/defamation-response.pdf

======
venkasub
Along similar lines...I think being an Internet Activist in India is a losing
battle. I attended Aaron Swortz memorial in The Internet Archives(SF) and I
could feel that the whole community was with him.

If the same were to happen in India, and someone dies a lone death, no one
would know about it and least of it all, no policies would be made nor would
any precedents be set.

